# New releases from USAT now on site



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

The new releases for USA trains are now on thier web site, Sans smaller Tank Car. 
60 ft DD boxcar, I say double d's because the the analogy fits for garden railroad, to big for pratical use but we will all want a set!

http://www.usatrains.com/new.html

Enjoy your new bigger ........ trains!

Pete


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally!!!! 
I have heard about them for awhile. 
MAN I need more room...........


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

THAT's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!!!! Seaview transportation in Rhode Island operates a small short line in a tiny sliver of Rhode Island. But pictures of the new operation showed 7 loads of these bi level enclosed car carriers being emptied by a roll up motorized ramp truck down into a giant parking lot. Will be very easy and GREAT to model!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, the center cupola caboose is listed as a Release. 

The auto carrier and the 60' box are listed as Projects. 

So, they are not available yet, and as usual, there is no release date. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

If the autoracks are as big as we know they should be take a look at this pic: 

http://photos.nerail.org/showpic/?p....jpg&order=byrail&page=8&key=Seaview Railroad


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT states on the site that the model is 36-3/4" 

Scales to about 89 feet in 1:29 

Seems about right, anyone have the prototype data? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Jul 2009 08:19 PM 
USAT states on the site that the model is 36-3/4" 

Scales to about 89 feet in 1:29 

Seems about right, anyone have the prototype data? 

Regards, Greg 



sounds perfect!
The *89-foot* auto racks that travel on today's railroads have evolved into fully-enclosed cars.
from: http://www.nrhs.com/spot/auto/page2.htm 


Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a neat looking boxcar--if I had the space I'd want one

Ok, so about that caboose....


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a chance to talk with Carles about these cars in Denver. Realy nice guy, very down to earth and seemed very interested in what modelers want. He indicated that the Bi level auto rack will eventually be done as the pictured enclosed rack, as an earlier open rack (1960's to early 70's) and the bottom portion will be an 89 foot flat that can be done as a TOFC car. Works for USA as they get 3 cars from the same molds, and we get 3 options. Sounds like a win-win for all. I guess we need to wait and see. 

As for the box car, shorter tank cars, and the 2 bay hopper, he indicated that they would be 9 to 10 months or so. 

Just what he said to me at the show. Best laid plans of mice and men and all. 

Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Told me same thing at BTS, and I had the same impression of him too. I enjoyed the impression that USAT listened to what people want mixed with good ideas. No whining about lack of people liking his trains being the fault of the public, like I got from another manufacturer. 

Great news and smart idea. 

USAT usually comes through. The only funny thing was the 0-6-0 they were planning to build, and then shelved it and came out with the docksider. I bought the AML 0-6-0 instead. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see they are doing a different New Haven 40' boxcar, too. Black with orange door, and it looks like they are doing better with their homework in terms of research for paint schemes and numbers. (not that anyone else cares, but it was a bummer that they used the number from a plug door boxcar for their 'state of Maine' 40' reefer). I haven't found a picture of a black with orange door yet with that specific door, but that doesn't mean there isn't one out there. 

Looks like a good deal for you guys who like the modern era!! 60' boxcars and autoracks. That cushioning coupler is a neat idea. Hope it holds up.

Greg - the docksider was a project done with Lionel. I think more folks wanted a tender switcher in plastic. Did Ro indicate how that docksider was selling? Be interesting to hear feedback on that one.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see those more modern cars. USAT comes through again.

Please note that I can't run them (too big) but I really want all you guys to buy everything they make so one of these days USA Trains will add another great item to my own fleet. 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting about the docksider Mark, would love to read up more on this. I did not ask Charles Jr. about it, because I know it's not selling, St. Aubins (or was it San Val) had them on blowout for $289 for a while, so that tells volumes... Even at that price I did not want one. They seem to be well built, SS tires, and a sound system and smoke. Electronics complicated, but that's USAT for you, look inside a Big Boy. 

My layout can just handle the 80 foot passenger cars (some clearance issues with tunnels and a shed), but not my era. Nevertheless, nice to see these cars being made. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought hard about that Dockside but then when i saw threads about the electronics, I decided to pass. i would want to tear out the sound and install better sound and a decoder, and it looked like a big headache. 

I still think it's a nice little model, but the AML 0-6-0 fills the same function more effectively


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will tell you the AML 0-6-0 I have runs sweet, and I have a QSI and a great sounding 3.5" speaker in it... very happy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave, 

Wait until you see the shorty tank car and the 2 bay cement hopper--just right for smaller modern cars. The tank car reminded me of those great "beer can" tank cars Atlas used to make in N scale. I think they are at most 40 ft, and MODERN. 

Matt


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!









I can't run them inside but I'll run them outside!

Too cool.

Thanks USA Trains


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there goes that...ill be poor again when these suckers come out. Im hoping for a nice Conrail bilevel done right....but we shall see!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

60' boxcar and 89' auto rack! I think that's great but I certainly don't have the room for those. I wonder how long after these long cars come out someone will wonder if they can run them on 4' diameter curves!  I do like the idea of cushioned drawbars! If USA does a bi-level rack then it shouldn't be to much trouble to make a tri-level rack also. No exterior difference. If these cars do come out eventually (I'm not holding my breath) it might encourage a the production of 1:29 scale model cars! 
Craig


----------

